# Need ideas for creating a custom lid for a 20x10 10 gallon tank.



## Zymotic (Mar 18, 2015)

Preferably it would have a latch that I can lock so kids can't get into it. I thought about just buying one of the zilla critter cages, but I have several 10 gallon tanks, so I thought it would be better to find a way to use one I already have instead.

Any ideas? Pictures would help as I understand and learn a little better with visual aides.


----------



## Zymotic (Mar 22, 2015)

I setup this 10 gallon terrarium for my Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Green Bottle Blue).







On the left side you can see a dirt hide I created with a balloon and Great Stuff sealant. 







Hide on the right side is just a hollow cork bark. 







I had to have a way to secure the enclosure and after trying cage clips I settled on using velcro.


----------



## TheInv4sion (Mar 24, 2015)

Zymotic said:


> I setup this 10 gallon terrarium for my Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Green Bottle Blue).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your cage setup looks amazing. Where did you get the fake plants and is that cork bark? Sorry I just have never been able to find cage decorations that look that nice before...at least not in my LPSs


----------



## Zymotic (Mar 24, 2015)

TheInv4sion said:


> Your cage setup looks amazing. Where did you get the fake plants and is that cork bark? Sorry I just have never been able to find cage decorations that look that nice before...at least not in my LPSs


Thank you for the kind words. I bought the cork bark at Petco and the fake plants at Hobby Lobby. 

If you checkout the "Enclosure/Terrarium Pictures" thread you will find a lot of inspiring ideas. 
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?48951-Enclosure-Terrarium-Pictures


----------



## RolliePollie (Feb 21, 2016)

This tank looks great. I used paper towel cardboard rolls wrapped in wax paper to create a scorpion cave. I'm stealing the balloon idea. How did you get the GS to not stick?


----------

